
A nightmare scenario for higher education - chaostheory
http://blogs.library.duke.edu/scholcomm/2011/05/13/a-nightmare-scenario-for-higher-education/
======
bediger
Based on what's written in the article, this looks like another case of an
"intellectual property rightsholder" placing the financial burden of enforcing
strict copy protection on a third party. This is similar in action to the
infamous COICA and PROTECT-IP acts in the US.

It's wrong on a bunch of counts, but primarily it puts liability for some act
on the wrong group of people.

